Ask HN: What are you reading lately? - arun4033622
======
triyambakam
I was recommended the Positive Discipline series by my Satguru. I'm reading
the edition for toddlers and concurrently the one for older children (but not
teens). It's all very interesting. The premises is that most parents practice
(with whatever level of awareness) either punitive or permissive parenting.
Some parents go back and forth between the two, but often one parent is
permissive and the other punitive. The book explains that neither of these
approaches work, and that to properly teach discipline to children, it must be
kind, firm, and respectful. That's all I've learned so far, as I've only just
passed the introductions of each book.

